# Early kings



## zdiehl35 (Jul 19, 2010)

What's working on these early kings little Cleos, rapalas, spawn bags? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Never had great success on eggs for the early kings. Had some success with spinner and cranks though. Most guys just snag the hell out of them with flies. 

Fresh 15 lb kings don't hit green caddis....


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Plugs and spinners will piss them off enough to bite but it usually takes some time and patience...it isn't like they are down there crushing every plug that comes by.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Flatfish, Hawgnose Flatfish & Maglip Flatfish will take them with regularity even in the warm water of early season, metalic Gold or Nickle w/ Blue accents in clear water or flourescent accents in low light/visibility.

WWW.YAKIMABAIT.COM


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

spinners thundersticks tots flatfish before september...picked up some river rockers out of curiosity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree that spawn doesn't work great on the earlier fish. If you want to run bait though, try fresh cutbait or jumbo leeches. Other than that...hardware and plugs are hard to beat.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

gulp minnows take kings too if you want to bobber fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Trout King said:


> gulp minnows take kings too if you want to bobber fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yep...and berkley gobi pattern...i went through 3 packages in 2 days last year,they were green, pink, and white...it didnt seem to matter on the color they crushed them....my buddy had good luck on a crawfish soft plastic kvd stike king...about the same results...bobber rig putting it in the wood...only time i run a braid for salmon...with a 10 lbs fluro leader....you got to yank em out quick or your in a jam in a hurry!...good luck...try shad raps, thunder sticks, hot n tots, and wiggle warts if you want to throw stick baits...i anchor above the hole/log jam, and cast infront, let the curent sweep it down and retrieve...pretty much the only time i like to catch kings anymore, a few of them then im done till oct/nov...when the chrome comes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Never had great success on eggs for the early kings. Had some success with spinner and cranks though. Most guys just snag the hell out of them with flies.
> 
> Fresh 15 lb kings don't hit green caddis....


Exactly!! Nor do they gobble #14 black stone flies on 6' leaders... From my experience, if the water is above 60, your best luck will be with hardware. Below 60, bobber down!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Fish the deep dark holes with spawn bags at night. Glo tape on rapalas works pretty good too. Just my 02. I like to set up off from breakwalls and drift spawn under a float at night. The salmon will come in for a look around and hit the deeper water during the daylight.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

limpinglogan said:


> Plugs and spinners will piss them off enough to bite but it usually takes some time and patience...it isn't like they are down there crushing every plug that comes by.


my experience is that you will find out in the first few casts whether or not they are active. sometimed backing them down to the bottom sode of the hole will work if they are podded, but best achieved hotshotting in a boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Just got word from the salmon conglomerate. King salmon had a meeting in an undisclosed location on lake Michigan. They unanimously agreed to forgo a run this year, canceling all spawning activity to send a message to the snaggers. Here is the written statement from king salmon: "we the salmon of the great lakes have decided to sacrifice one year of procreation in protest to angler tactics. For too long our backs have been gaffed and our dorsal fins shredded for the mere pleasure of others. It is with heavy hearts that we have decided to die in the peaceful depths of lake Michigan, sacrificing one generation of salmon so that all future generations can prosper." 


So they you have it. Cancelled. You may resume browsing he Internet in lieu of doing any actual work today. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Never had great success on eggs for the early kings. Had some success with spinner and cranks though. Most guys just snag the hell out of them with flies.
> 
> Fresh 15 lb kings don't hit green caddis....


 I love it when the moderators give us new fishing techniques. I was up all night tying salmon flies, I sure do hope that they work.:lol: I really need to load the freezer up with some of those black salmon.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

cut spawn works great if their stacked up,the will pick it up and chomp on it,love that bite when youre right on top of them,big chunks


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Queequeg said:


> Just got word from the salmon conglomerate. King salmon had a meeting in an undisclosed location on lake Michigan. They unanimously agreed to forgo a run this year, canceling all spawning activity to send a message to the snaggers. Here is the written statement from king salmon: "we the salmon of the great lakes have decided to sacrifice one year of procreation in protest to angler tactics. For too long our backs have been gaffed and our dorsal fins shredded for the mere pleasure of others. It is with heavy hearts that we have decided to die in the peaceful depths of lake Michigan, sacrificing one generation of salmon so that all future generations can prosper."
> 
> 
> So they you have it. Cancelled. You may resume browsing he Internet in lieu of doing any actual work today.
> ...


sadly you would see them out in boats with dynamite :lol:


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sadly, the rippers would still find something to rip on....and to the fish....that's not fair to us who are legit and love filling your mouth with gut,wood,plastic, or metal!! Pa Pa PAlease don't do that to US fair fisherman!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Early kings will bite skein if your in the right place. Lower major tribs that are warmer are not it. If you can find them farther up in cooler water first light can be dynamite. Other than that if in the warm water T-stik jr's,shad raps,and berkley frenzy minnows are what im throwin.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Early kings will bite skein if your in the right place. If you can find them farther up in cooler water first light can be dynamite. Other than that if in the warm water T-stik jr's,shad raps,and berkley frenzy minnows are what im throwin.


...... Arctic spinners work pretty good too


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

what..no word on supper squids...wow are they a new bait,or a secret..


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lostontheice said:


> what..no word on supper squids...wow are they a new bait,or a secret..


no secret...they work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Early am ping-a-t's, flatfish, kwickfish have always been best for me.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

llpof said:


> Early am ping-a-t's, flatfish, kwickfish have always been best for me.



when we find a hole stacked with fish we will try to make the lures push them to the back of it so they get pissed at the lures and strike at them and same here on those lures. that and the largest sized hot-n-tot's work good to.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

brookies101 said:


> ...... Arctic spinners work pretty good too


have you tried oslo glo's spinners i hear they work but not sure last year was my first try at them. was just wondering if they work? they were using them up at the damn to snag i am thinking. but am not sure.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Vibraxes...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I like reef runners too... They cast like crap but they have a great wobble and run pretty good in a current... Fire tiger and green was my best color.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

fish_AK said:


> Vibraxes...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




it seemed like last year they were breathing with their moths open in the current and some dumb asses were snagging them in their open mouths kinda like flossing with a oslo glo's. since i have not had much luck casting plugs like thunder sticks either but each their own. a lot of guys line them on the snot and jerk with thunder sticks on the rivers i like to fish. which is total bull ***** if you ask me . it's like they try to avoid them meaning thunder sticks and oslo glo's any ways best of luck guys.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Trout King said:


> gulp minnows take kings too if you want to bobber fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I have heard of them working really well. How do you rig them? Thanks


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

They eat them good too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

cmueller302 said:


> View attachment 20142
> 
> They eat them good too.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


is that a hot-n-tot ?


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Reefers and thundersticks.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

llpof said:


> Early am ping-a-t's, flatfish, kwickfish have always been best for me.


Thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump


 FISH!.......


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

its not like other fish there going to die.i don;t fish for them much anymore as i don;t enjoy snagging part like when it wqs legal but i would just soon see guys use regular stuff and keep what they get instead of them dyingvand going to waste.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

1ManWolfPak said:


> Reefers and thundersticks.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thats a purdy fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thunderstick

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

1ManWolfPak said:


> Reefers and thundersticks.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



at least you guys got them in the mouth the ones i seen were lined across the top of the snout. which is not cool at all you guys must be floating in a boat ? i would bring the boat but just not worth it to me to load it and un load it and not even use it. to much of a pain in the butt to get it out. any ways pic to come this year from me lol's. just waiting to hit my f Favorite section sooner or later lol's .


----------

